# shall i get a friend for my chihuahua??



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

some random women in the street told me that i should get another chihuahua as a friend for myn as they dont get on with other dogs, (personally i think she was trying to sell me hers) what do you think? should chihuahuas be with just chihuahuas?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my chi gets on fine with my other dogs and also friends dogs , i have socialized her a lot with all types of breeds though , my cousins little girl seems to only like other chis though but she has only had her since she was 2yrs old and only ever reallt around other chis and cattle dogs .


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie gets along with everything from other chis to great danes (yes shes met them a few times and loved them) - They can get along with any breed, not just other Chihuahuas.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I have found chis to be a quite "clannish" breed, who do seem to prefer their own kind.. *but* we have chis, pugs, a yorkie, and mixes who all live together and get along. The chis and pugs really enjoy each other and are very close. The yorkie is the outsider to the chis and I have to make certain they don't try to bully her.. I think the reason may be her "terrier" qualities which they view as an attempt to dominate.. and they are not having any of that..lol


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think its a good things that she is saying to get a friend for your chihuahua. i believe they all should have a friend. I have 4 and they all get along with one another. But keep in mind you are the only one who truly knows what is best for you chihuahua. Ask your self can you do another chihuahua. Like vet food etc...good luck


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

jessicao32 yeah thats true, i do really want another one i just love them so much, but i am sure that she was trying to sell me one of her pups i must admit they were stunning!!! also she told me not to walk her on the lead to let her walk by my side and i was like really, but i am not going to try that at all esp with her temperment with other dogs atm 

Natti your chi is so well behaved i want her! lol she sounds amazing i wish roxi was that well behaved


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Chi and a Sheltie he is very gentle so i knew he would be ok with a puppy.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

codyann-I dont walk with mine on a leash but I dont walk them near a busy road where their are tons of cars either. mine chihuahua stay at my feet and never go to far. I have even carry them in my purse that i have for them and let them out when i get to a park..they dont like big dogs but they wont bite either...i guess its how you raise them.i have never once heard a bad things about my dogs/puppies i have sold to their new home.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

aww i wish i could do that with roxi i do let her off but i do watch her like a hawk as she is not to nice with other dogs (i do not know why) i have had her since she was 12 weeks old and she has never liked other dogs. 
she is now 11months old and i have tried everything, i do think that harf of her problem is that she was taken away from her mum when she was 5weeks old and thats why she is scared of other dogs its a shame i didnt get her from the breeder

how did you manage to get them to stay by your side when walking?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

well its a lots of work. I keep calling their name and saying come. also work with her around other dogs she will come around. do you have a back yard that you can have her off the leash to work with her..and well mine it didnt take long...they trust me and know i wont let anything happen to them...she must feel the same about you but i bet she is also protecting you to a point and not letting other dogs come around. You need to work on that part of it before she can have a friend if you dont you most likely will have dog fights and one will be hurt or you will have bite marks....so its easy just show you can trust her off leash in the back yard if she comes to you when called tell her good girl if she dont go far from you tell she is a good girl...also have people with other dogs come up to you and you hold her and tell her to be nice and let the other dogs smell her and her to them..if she growls or barks tell her that bad girl and remind her to be a good girl...once she is a good girl than reward her with some treats...only at the good time not the bad and only when she dont growl or bark. SNAPPING is BAD also...if you have any other question that i can try to help please ask

GOOD LUCK


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

*thanks i will give that ago my friend has a springer but she is so bouncy she scares her, and yes i do have a back garden she does come back to me once called if there is no dogs in the area, infact when there is no dogs in the area and its just me and her she comes back straight away. i do take her to public places to get her used to everything im hoping that will work aswell *


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My Chi's get along great with other dogs.
They took no longer to adjust to Stella coming in then the did with each other.
I think they like having the bigger dog around, they wrestle constantly.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

maybe my chihuahua has little dog syndrome lol, i am looking into getting her a friend but 1st i will sort out her behavour with other dogs 1st  how many chis have you got?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you are asking me how many i have I had at once 12 but now i have 4....


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

I think whether you should get a friend for Roxi or not depends a lot on how much time she has to spend alone. If she has to spend several hours every day just on her own, then she would probably appreciate the company. But if you, or another person, are with her most of the time, then it's probably not necessary, unless you want a second dog yourself. As to the Chis with Chis argument, as others have pointed out, a lot depends on the socialization that was done when Roxi was very young. Plenty of Chis live happily with other dogs (or cats!) as company, but some do seem to prefer their own kind. (No idea if it's a size thing, but my little Harry growls at big dogs. Fortunately, he doesn't actually sound too serious about it and doesn't bark or snap with it, so no dog has reacted too badly to him (yet!).)


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

wow!! 12 i bet that was demanding lol, my boyfriend would go mad if i had that many.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you should train the one you have first. They recognise their own breed but if socialised properly get in with all dogs!!

I think it's highly irresponsible to walk your dog off leash on te pavement (Jessica I'm not sure if this is what u meant) as any dog no matter how well trained can get spooked and freak out and get hurt you also don't know what it will pass please don't aim to do this being off lead at a dog park is one thing walking down the street is just irresponsible


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My Chis do fine with other breeds but I do think they prefer other chis more. I guess chis are just snobs


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

All I can say is that my Bruiser is still lost without Phoebe (my shih-poo who passed away). He was her shadow. Never a growl between them, Phoebe mothered Bruiser and they pal'd around. Bruiser never even barked before Phoebe died because she would do it for him. It's really sad. He's just not the same.  I thought Maya would lift his spirits and he tolerates her at best. So, I think chis can be with any other type of dog.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont know about having another Chi friend but I think its nice for them to have a doggy friend who is a similar size. It makes the playfights and chases more even!!LOL
Despite being well socialized with other dogs my girls both have no interest in playing with other dogs but are totally devoted to each other. Adam loves to meet other dogs but is too small to play with them. His one attempt resulted in being steam rollered by 2 larger dogs and several weeks of painful limping.


----------

